# Has it began? 1st Ebola case diagnosed in USA



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Just read there is now a confirmed of Ebola in the US.


http://preview.msn.com/en-us/news/u...ase-diagnosed-in-the-united-states/ar-BB6EA9s
_U.S. health officials said on Tuesday the first patient infected with the deadly Ebola virus had been diagnosed in the country.

The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention confirmed the diagnosis. No additional details were immediately available._


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

It was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

I wonder......

_*when the next case will *_be traced to coming over the unsecured southern border?

But the *BIG QUESTION* now is: How are they going to track down all those folks that
flew with him back to the states, or on the cab he took or......??? well, the possibilities are unnerving. 

"Dr. Tom Frieden, the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, 
said the patient left Liberia on Sept 10 and arrived in the U.S. on Sept. 20. 
The patient sought medical help on Sept. 27 and was put in isolation on Sept. 28."

Are they going to forcibly quarantine all of those people "for the good of the country"?

I'm afraid the genie has been loosened from his bottle....
but no doubt, Obama has a contingency plan up his sleeve.

Can we say: martial law?


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Not to worry, the government is on it.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

I suspect (and hope) the guy from the CDC is correct. Possibly a couple family members in direct contact with the guy may get it but I look for them to stop the spread quickly. It's a far different situation than in those backward countries in Africa. As long as it doesn't mutate to become airborne, we should be okay.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

:facepalm:


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

poppy said:


> I suspect (and hope) the guy from the CDC is correct. Possibly a couple family members in direct contact with the guy may get it but I look for them to stop the spread quickly. It's a far different situation than in those backward countries in Africa. As long as it doesn't mutate to become airborne, we should be okay.


Does airborne include sneezing and coughing? The virus can live quite some time exposed on surfaces.

I'm betting doctor's waiting rooms are going to be pretty empty if this stuff gets a foothold.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Does airborne include sneezing and coughing? The virus can live quite some time exposed on surfaces.
> 
> I'm betting doctor's waiting rooms are going to be pretty empty if this stuff gets a foothold.


I would assume it includes sneezing and coughing unless you get some body fluids on you from the sneeze or cough but I don't think those are symptoms of Ebola. From what I've read, the main symptom is a fever in the beginning followed by getting very weak. I'm really not sure of its respiratory effects.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Just found out that my nephew is one of the lucky 3000 headed to Africa to help track it around.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Awnry Abe said:


> Just found out that my nephew is one of the lucky 3000 headed to Africa to help track it around.


sorry to hear this


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Is the guys name with the Obola ,Abdulla, Muhamad or something close...


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Awnry Abe said:


> Just found out that my nephew is one of the lucky 3000 headed to Africa to help track it around.


Sorry to hear this. I hope he stays safe.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Awnry Abe said:


> Just found out that my nephew is one of the lucky 3000 headed to Africa to help track it around.


Prayers for the safety of your nephew.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

poppy said:


> I would assume it includes sneezing and coughing unless you get some body fluids on you from the sneeze or cough but I don't think those are symptoms of Ebola. From what I've read, the main symptom is a fever in the beginning followed by getting very weak. I'm really not sure of its respiratory effects.


When you get to be my age you'll have all those symptoms and more just by getting out of bed each morning. lol


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Is the guys name with the Obola ,Abdulla, Muhamad or something close...


His name is Thomas Eric Duncan and he is from Texas. His family is in Texas but he has been recently a resident and working in the city of Monrovia, Liberia. He returned to Texas to visit his family.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

ok it is not spred per air....so someone sick coughs on his or her hand then touches a door knob with mucus on their hand,,,you touch that knob and scratch your nose or put you finger up to your mouth....yeah it can spred that fast.....that is another reason i am always preaching , use the hand sanatizer things the gro. store have set out for you....


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

What is mind blowing is that this poor man showed up in the ER two days before and was sent home. REALLY??? You have a patient who shows up saying "I have just come from Liberia and I am sick" and you do not treat him as if he has Ebola until a blood test shows otherwise? You risk the health of the workers in the ER, other patients and the man's family and send him back home? Now there are several children that have been exposed. (They have been to school since exposed as well.) 

This poor man could have been getting help. One has to wonder if his odds would have been better had he been admitted 2 days earlier. I am also surprised that he (or whoever brought him to the ER the first time) was not pushing the hospital for a test. They did tell a nurse but the nurse or someone else dropped the ball. You would think that every health care facility in the country would have a plan in place in case someone like this shows up.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awnry Abe said:


> Just found out that my nephew is one of the lucky 3000 headed to Africa to help track it around.


abe, my prayers are with all those people who are sent over there....my grandson just got back from afganistan.... God be with them....


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Paumon said:


> His name is Thomas Eric Duncan and he is from Texas. His family is in Texas but he has been recently a resident and working in the city of Monrovia, Liberia. He returned to Texas to visit his family.


http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/01/health/us-ebola-patient/index.html?hpt=hp_c2

*"Who is Thomas Eric Duncan**?*
He is a 42-year-old Liberian citizen, said a friend who knows him well but asked not to be identified because of the sensitivity of his case.
Duncan's Facebook page indicates that he's from the Liberian capital of Monrovia, where he attended E. Jonathan Goodridge High School.

*Why did he com**e** to the United States?*
To visit family and friends, according to the friend, who noted this was Duncan's first trip to America. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention director Thomas Frieden has said that Duncan was "staying with family members who live in this country.""


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

He may have known he was sick

http://www.mytmzliberia.net/2014/10/latest-development-first-person-to-test.html

If he did know then he is a criminal.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmerKat said:


> You have a patient who shows up saying "I have just come from Liberia and I am sick" and you do not treat him as if he has Ebola until a blood test shows otherwise?


That's the whole point of the fiasco -- he didn't tell the ER that he had traveled. They didn't ask and he didn't say.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Nevada said:


> That's the whole point of the fiasco -- he didn't tell the ER that he had traveled. They didn't ask and he didn't say.


I read in an article on Fox News earlier that he told a nurse but nothing else was done. I cannot find the article now. It is not in their current online article on the topic - it just says that the hospital is reviewing why they sent him home. If I find it, I will post a link.

ETA: I looked for the article I read previously about him telling a nurse on the first visit that he came from Liberia. I cannot find it anywhere. I assume they found it was incorrect information and took it off the site. 



trulytricia said:


> He may have known he was sick
> 
> http://www.mytmzliberia.net/2014/10/latest-development-first-person-to-test.html
> 
> If he did know then he is a criminal.


Yes, I agree that if he knew (or thought) he was infected, his acts are criminal.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

FarmerKat said:


> I read in an article on Fox News earlier that he told a nurse but nothing else was done. I cannot find the article now. It is not in their current online article on the topic - it just says that the hospital is reviewing why they sent him home. If I find it, I will post a link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is one of those that says he told them where he came from.
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-10-01-13-24-13


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

trulytricia said:


> He may have known he was sick
> 
> http://www.mytmzliberia.net/2014/10/latest-development-first-person-to-test.html
> 
> If he did know then he is a criminal.


I agree. If he knew he was infected and left the country anyway then he is a criminal.

Going by information pieced together by New York Times reporters he had to have known he may be infected. He had physical contact with a neighbour family that he had helped and 2 of them had died shortly before he left Monrovia. The report goes on further to tell how quickly the disease had spread through his neighbour's family and around the neighbourhood.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/02/world/africa/ebola-victim-texas-thomas-eric-duncan.html?_r=0


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmerKat said:


> I read in an article on Fox News earlier that he told a nurse but nothing else was done. I cannot find the article now. It is not in their current online article on the topic - it just says that the hospital is reviewing why they sent him home. If I find it, I will post a link.


Evidently the hospital has changed their story. Now they say he informed them of his travel history but that there was a communication problem.

_Hospital officials have acknowledged that the patient's travel history wasn't "fully communicated" to doctors, but also said in a statement Wednesday that based on his symptoms, there was no reason to admit him when he first came to the emergency room last Thursday night._
http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/01/health/ebola-us/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

of some interest

came across this 
Can your dog get ebola? http://blog.petcarerx.com/can-dog-get-e ... -surprise/


And the story about the Dallas ebola patient vomiting in the street outside his apartment on the way to the hospital 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/ ... F720141001


----------



## ninepatch (Sep 26, 2014)

AwnryAbe 
I'll pray for your nephew


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

FarmerKat said:


> What is mind blowing is that this poor man showed up in the ER two days before and was sent home. REALLY??? You have a patient who shows up saying "I have just come from Liberia and I am sick" and you do not treat him as if he has Ebola until a blood test shows otherwise? You risk the health of the workers in the ER, other patients and the man's family and send him back home? Now there are several children that have been exposed. (They have been to school since exposed as well.)
> 
> This poor man could have been getting help. One has to wonder if his odds would have been better had he been admitted 2 days earlier. I am also surprised that he (or whoever brought him to the ER the first time) was not pushing the hospital for a test. They did tell a nurse but the nurse or someone else dropped the ball. You would think that every health care facility in the country would have a plan in place in case someone like this shows up.


Agreed x 10,000.

I personally believe that this was not the first case of Ebola to walk into an American hospital - that there have been others, and the patient either got better, or more likely died, without ever getting a correct diagnosis.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Paumon said:


> I agree. If he knew he was infected and left the country anyway then he is a criminal.
> 
> Going by information pieced together by New York Times reporters he had to have known he may be infected. He had physical contact with a neighbour family that he had helped and 2 of them had died shortly before he left Monrovia. The report goes on further to tell how quickly the disease had spread through his neighbour's family and around the neighbourhood.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/02/world/africa/ebola-victim-texas-thomas-eric-duncan.html?_r=0


He was exposed and knew it, but there was no way he could have known he was infected until he got sick. Those are not the same thing.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This alone doesn't sound good at all. And not getting much media attention either.


> DALLAS (Reuters) - Two days after he was sent home from a Dallas hospital, the man who is the first person to be diagnosed with Ebola in the United States was seen vomiting on the ground outside an apartment complex as he was bundled into an ambulance.
> *
> "His whole family was screaming. He got outside and he was throwing up all over the place," resident Mesud Osmanovic, 21, said on Wednesday, describing the chaotic scene before the man was admitted *to Texas Health Presbyterian Hospital on Sunday where he is in serious condition.


http://news.yahoo.com/traveler-liberia-first-ebola-patient-diagnosed-u-003007621--finance.html


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Ozarks Tom said:


> Does airborne include sneezing and coughing? The virus can live quite some time exposed on surfaces.
> 
> I'm betting doctor's waiting rooms are going to be pretty empty if this stuff gets a foothold.


No..there are three main ways to spread diseases..contact..droplet..airborne..contact is just that contact with infected persons bodily fluids..requires gloves and gown..MRSA.VRE..etc..droplets is contact with sneezes coughing etc requires gloves gown and the mask( flu type).airborne is in the air within a three foot distance and requires gloves gown and n95 respirator mask ( TB is an example).Right now Ebola is considered contact


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

FarmerKat said:


> What is mind blowing is that this poor man showed up in the ER two days before and was sent home. REALLY??? You have a patient who shows up saying "I have just come from Liberia and I am sick" and you do not treat him as if he has Ebola until a blood test shows otherwise? You risk the health of the workers in the ER, other patients and the man's family and send him back home? Now there are several children that have been exposed. (They have been to school since exposed as well.)
> 
> This poor man could have been getting help. One has to wonder if his odds would have been better had he been admitted 2 days earlier. I am also surprised that he (or whoever brought him to the ER the first time) was not pushing the hospital for a test. They did tell a nurse but the nurse or someone else dropped the ball. You would think that every health care facility in the country would have a plan in place in case someone like this shows up.[/quo


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

FarmerKat said:


> What is mind blowing is that this poor man showed up in the ER two days before and was sent home. REALLY??? You have a patient who shows up saying "I have just come from Liberia and I am sick" and you do not treat him as if he has Ebola until a blood test shows otherwise? You risk the health of the workers in the ER, other patients and the man's family and send him back home? Now there are several children that have been exposed. (They have been to school since exposed as well.)
> 
> This poor man could have been getting help. One has to wonder if his odds would have been better had he been admitted 2 days earlier. I am also surprised that he (or whoever brought him to the ER the first time) was not pushing the hospital for a test. They did tell a nurse but the nurse or someone else dropped the ball. You would think that every health care facility in the country would have a plan in place in case someone like this shows up.


They do..training was in August..the Dr admitting person or triage did not communicate it back to the doc..although he doc usually asks basic questions like recent travels etc..


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

What is totally mind blowing is that they are just "closely watching" the people that he came in contact with. Some of the people he contacted will surely contract the disease. Those people should be put in isolation for 3 weeks and only released if they don't show symptoms by then. Otherwise the ones that get Ebola will have possibly infected others and we will have an epidemic.

Even worse is if Ebola is transmitted to a wildlife population. Wild animals in Africa are a reservoir for Ebola. It lives in the wild animal population, infects people from time to time, and we have an outbreak. If it gets into our wildlife population, we will have Ebola outbreaks forever more. It could be as simple as a racoon or dog eating some of that sick person's vomit.

We need to treat this as deadly serious.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I just now heard on NBC news, that he has come in contact with at least 100 people, before he went to get care.
The reporter stated that the CDC, never thought the number was that high, awesome.
Apparently, he carried a woman who died shortly after, into her home, and 4 hours later boarded the plane to come here.
Why was he allowed on the plane???????????


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

First, ebola.

Then, the Kansas City Royals make it into the playoffs.

Do we really need any more signs that the end times are coming?


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Low information medical professionals...go figure!

Seriously no excuse for this 'fall through the cracks'. The employee/nurse needs to be fired. Undoubtedly they were required to attend 'in services' about Ebola and briefed on what to ask and what to do. Was that employee paying attention? Probably not. Probably in the back of the room texting somebody during the lecture.

Even if they were paying attention, where was their common sense? I graduated from nurses training in 1975. Electronic being used in our field were in their infancy. IV pumps just came out. We got our first EKG machine in our newborn nursery in 1976 and sonograms were just beginning to be used in pregnant woman. We were taught to use our eyes, our ears, our noses and most of all, our brains when we were dealing with sick people. I'm not dissing technology here, I'm just saying that that employee didn't use anything they were taught nor any of their instincts when dealing with that patient and as a result has potentially endangered many lives, including their own.

I retired this year. In January, 2015 my license will reflect that and I am relieved that I will no longer be in that position to potentially be exposed to that kind of contagion on a daily basis and bring it home to my husband.

Hercsmomma, I agree with you. Why WAS he allowed on the plane and where was there screening? 

Too many balls being dropped on this one, I'm afraid, but it only takes one, unfortunately.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It all reminds me of those old Herbal Essence shampoo commercials from the 70's...or was it VO5..
He contacted 100 people, they contacted 100 people, and so on, and so on, and so on......:facepalm:


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

He was just the 1st of many. If you lived in Liberia and believed you were exposed to Ebola, wouldn't you try to get to US? Right now, it seems about the only place you have a reasonable chance of survival.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Friend who is a doc said the ER probably rushed him out because they thought he was uninsured. Not taking time to check his real status.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya, I'm hearing he is probably an illegal. His family wants to know why he hasen't been given the cure yet.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Oggie said:


> First, ebola.
> 
> Then, the Kansas City Royals make it into the playoffs.
> 
> Do we really need any more signs that the end times are coming?


When the Cubs win the series its all over.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

7thswan said:


> Ya, I'm hearing he is probably an illegal. His family wants to know why he hasen't been given the cure yet.


How would you define illegal? It is my understanding that he had very recently arrived in the US to visit family. It is also my understanding there is no cure for ebola. Am I misinformed?


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

There was talk of Ebola in bush meat. They hunt monkeys wild pigs and such over there. I did more research and found when the monkeys in the lab got Ebola without coming in contact with the animals that had it, it was pigs that had been infected. The pigs had something like a cold but recovered in 9 days. It is theorized the monkeys got it through water droplets in the air. Further reading showed that Ebola can be killed by boiling for 5 minutes or by holding the temperature of 140 degrees F. for between 30 and 60 minutes. Interestingly, I googled the temperature to cook fresh pork at .....



> U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) guidelines, pork chops, roasts and tenderloins can be safely cooked to medium rare at a final internal cooked temperature of 145 degrees Fahrenheit - See more at:


 http://www.porkbeinspired.com/Pork_promoTemperatureChangeAnnouncement.aspx

So my question, if Ebola makes it into a herd of pigs in this country, and the farmer just thinks they have a cold and sends them to market, and people follow the new guide lines for cooking pork..... I think you can see where I'm going. 145 is only five degrees above 140 and you have to hold Ebola infected items at 140 for at least 30 minutes if not longer, I know when I roast beef it only takes around 10 minutes to go from 135 to 145 on average in the oven, far less than the 30 minutes recommended for killing Ebola, is it possible to spread Ebola in the food supply?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Um, the news chopper above the apartment were the Ebola victim puked is being pressure washed by guys in street clothes! :thumb:


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

MoonRiver said:


> He was just the 1st of many. If you lived in Liberia and believed you were exposed to Ebola, wouldn't you try to get to US? Right now, it seems about the only place you have a reasonable chance of survival.


Yes, I imagine that he got to the US as fast as he could for this reason.



7thswan said:


> Ya, I'm hearing he is probably an illegal. His family wants to know why he hasen't been given the cure yet.


I have not read/heard anything in this regard but I can tell you that it is VERY difficult to enter the US without proper travel documents by air. You get checked by the airline employees at check in and then by an immigration officer. Unless you have a fake passport, etc. you likely have some type of a visa. I have traveled to/from US by air many times in different immigration status (visitor visa, work visa, green card and now as a citizen) and while citizens and green card holders are not subjected to as much questioning as all others, their travel documents are still verified. (Now jumping over the southern border is a whole another story.)

I think that our authorities should be screening everyone coming from eh Ebola affected countries upon setting foot on US soil and - possibly - holding them in quarantine. And overall, I think we need to have safe means of getting US citizens home from West Africa but we should not be allowing travelers at this time.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

My Yvonne sells industrial products which includes those neat little face masks seen in hospital operating rooms... She has been swamped all day today with orders for them all over the country. Mostly in Texas, but as far north as Minnesota and west to California. Its now a bit after 8 our time and she is still processing orders... and they are well into their second thousand boxes of them so far today. They normally sell a hundred boxes a month... on a big month. I cant imagine what will happen with sales if one or two more people come down with ebola in this country!!


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

This is unreal! http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/...rch-for-possible-exposures/?intcmp=latestnews

Makes you wonder if they are doing it out of ignorance or to intentionally spread the disease. If it is intentional, they need to go to jail and child services need to provide the kids with a safer home.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

wr said:


> How would you define illegal? It is my understanding that he had very recently arrived in the US to visit family. It is also my understanding there is no cure for ebola. Am I misinformed?


He quit his job, lied about touching a infected person and flew here. It sounds like he came here deliberatly because he knew he was most likely infected. From what I hear, the area where his "family he is visiting" is a large are of Liberians. There is a med. that has cured that one medical worker that was flown to Atlanta,there is no more right now.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...ncan_n_5921848.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592

Looks like he is in trouble back in Liberia....:thumb:

Doubt he'll ever return there to face prosecution though..


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Atleast Liberia is smart enough to try to stop the spread,unlike our country keeping travel from these places shut down.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

hercsmama said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...ncan_n_5921848.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592
> 
> Looks like he is in trouble back in Liberia....:thumb:
> 
> Doubt he'll ever return there to face prosecution though..


That makes you wonder if this was a planned way to bring Ebola to the US - he lies about caring for someone with Ebola and then his family refuses to stay home. We should be prosecuting them too!


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

And who will foot the bill for Duncan ? Liberia? 

Obama allowed Liberians to stay in this country even after their legal time ran out. And i don't care what Obama says, they are illegals.

I believe Duncan and his family that knew he was exposed should be deported.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

My take on this is we are in trouble. The government lies, CDC is government. From what I am seeing it is far worse than they are saying.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

poppy said:


> I suspect (and hope) the guy from the CDC is correct. Possibly a couple family members in direct contact with the guy may get it but I look for them to stop the spread quickly. It's a far different situation than in those backward countries in Africa. As long as it doesn't mutate to become airborne, we should be okay.


What about the plane load of folks? I used to get a pretty bad cold few days after flying...that is not outside fresh air yer breathin in there!
What about anyone he encountered after leaving the hospital ER when they released him on antibiotics b/4 they knew? Or the kids their kids came in contact with in several schools?
It doesn't look good.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

FarmerKat said:


> What is mind blowing is that this poor man showed up in the ER two days before and was sent home. REALLY??? You have a patient who shows up saying "I have just come from Liberia and I am sick" and you do not treat him as if he has Ebola until a blood test shows otherwise? You risk the health of the workers in the ER, other patients and the man's family and send him back home? Now there are several children that have been exposed. (They have been to school since exposed as well.)
> 
> This poor man could have been getting help. One has to wonder if his odds would have been better had he been admitted 2 days earlier. I am also surprised that he (or whoever brought him to the ER the first time) was not pushing the hospital for a test. They did tell a nurse but the nurse or someone else dropped the ball. You would think that every health care facility in the country would have a plan in place in case someone like this shows up.


Post of the day award.
I sure hope it doesn't turn out to be the post of the century.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Paumon said:


> His name is Thomas Eric Duncan and he is from Texas. His family is in Texas but he has been recently a resident and working in the city of Monrovia, Liberia. He returned to Texas to visit his family.


Sorry, he is NOT from TX. 
Liberia, I think...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

scooter said:


> Prayers for the safety of your nephew.


Ditto this.

Would've just used the like button but it's not staying 'like' for me today.
Prayers & good thoughts.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Oggie said:


> First, ebola.
> 
> Then, the Kansas City Royals make it into the playoffs.
> 
> Do we really need any more signs that the end times are coming?


Yes, but we got it last Sunday...Cowboys beat the Saints.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> He was just the 1st of many. If you lived in Liberia and believed you were exposed to Ebola, wouldn't you try to get to US? Right now, it seems about the only place you have a reasonable chance of survival.


Yup, prolly why he didn't disclose anything...but then he was also instructed to stay home & keep all family home, he DID NOT, sent kids to school to infect 100s there...they have armed guards outside their apt now.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Second case?

http://www.wral.com/dc-hospital-reportedly-monitoring-possible-ebola-case/14040761/


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> Yup, prolly why he didn't disclose anything...but then he was also instructed to stay home & keep all family home, he DID NOT, sent kids to school to infect 100s there...they have armed guards outside their apt now.


The head Woman from Liberia is not happy with this man for leaving the country. (forgot her exact words)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Second case?
> 
> http://www.wral.com/dc-hospital-reportedly-monitoring-possible-ebola-case/14040761/


There is also 2 possible cases in Ky.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

I see they are considering charging him with a crime.. http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/10/03/dallas-da-considers-charges-against-foreign-ebola-patient/


Even that is no simple task anymore.


----------

